# Indian Rare tuned instruments



## sumit kumar (Jun 24, 2012)

This is sumit from India , In India we are sampling some instruments and wanted to release these instruments here on VI control. Hope this will add some extra flavor to your music production also.

We have named the package as “Tarangs”.

“Tarangs” production team 
Sumit Kumar, Rishabh Rajan , Mario Kruselj and Kirti taneja .

Indian Rare tuned percussions and derived patches.

All details will be revealed soon.
You can just listen to the demos for now.

http://soundcloud.com/crypto-cipher/sets/tarangs-demo

Cheers/love.


----------

